# 1.4T intake, exhaust, tune



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Stavi said:


> Looking to get the k&n Sri, magnaflow dual exit catback, and trifecta tune. Anyone have any insight as to what order i should do them in? If i tune it then put the intake and exhaust, will the tune have to be re-adjusted?


I would do the intake and exhaust before the tune simply to avoid the chance of a retune fee. If the tune is done first, it's a shot in the dark whether it needs to be adjusted after mods. Some people need readjustment and some don't, all depends on what Trifecta sees in your datalog.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, I pretty much have the setup you're talking about but a different SRI. Do the SRI and Exhaust first then tune. That way, you can grab your datalogs right away and send them in. Not really a big issue as I've been running the stock tune for 2 months because I'm too lazy to get my datalogs (doing it monday  ) Anyways, if you want to hear how it sounds let me know and I'll give you my phone number as youtube videos are a terrible example. 

On a side note - drove a WRX today fully modded, to the max. OMG - If I were a woman I would totally have to get that car. Sorry for the dirty pun


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, stage 2 WRX's are crazy. Even stock the '09+ WRX has a quicker 0-60 and 1/4 mile time than the STI. Due to the WRX's 5-speed vs the STI's 6-speed. The STI has to shift twice before 60, the WRX doesn't. 

If you're doing the intake, exhaust and tune on a 1.4 I highly recommend the downpipe too. It'll increase exhaust audibility, the turbo spooling will be louder and faster (which means quicker throttle response) and you still can pass emissions (if you need to) since it only removes one of two cats.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> and you still can pass emissions (if you need to) since it only removes one of two cats.


It depends on the location the car is being inspected. In Missouri you WILL fail if the tech is doing their job. You can get the racing downpipe with a cat. This in itself will be far less restrictive than the stock downpipe and aside from a tune is the best modification for this car.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd rather just put the old one back on when emissions time comes, then swap the catless back when it's finished. When did they start making catted downpipes? I haven't seen one anywhere. But since I traded in the Cruze I haven't kept up on new tech.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if you plan on lowering your car at all please consider the single output magnaflow setup. I went with the duals and currently on coilovers and the muffler is located in a bad, bad spot lol, I scrape about 10 times a day because of that muffler layout. just a heads up but it does sound nice with the magnaflows!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and with the o2 race downpipe you could just swap your stock one in for emissions...that's what I always do, spray a little rust check on the bolts so theyre nice and easy to come out.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> and with the o2 race downpipe you could just swap your stock one in for emissions...that's what I always do, spray a little rust check on the bolts so theyre nice and easy to come out.


How long does it take to reinstall? This would be my biggest problem (time)


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Getting the factory one off the first time was a B because of the factory bolt they used. But it's only three bolts on the motor side and a gasket on the midpipe side. Takes no longer than fifteen minutes if you have the tools and can get under the car, especially the Eco.


----------

